# I drove the Beetle today.



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

It was a 2.5 base model no turbos are in yet. I love it even the base model is a nice car I can't get over how large the car feels. Love the frameless doors makes the doors look awesome, the only gripe I had was with the suspension this thing has some serious body roll I'm sure that the turbo has better springs and sway bars. I actually was able to flog this thing a bit at a not so acceptable speed on the highway I took an off ramp in a hurry I could really feel the rear suspension step out due to the torsion beam the front tracked ok even with the severe body roll it hung in there in typical VW fashion. I've owned 1 VW with a 2.5 engine ('09 rabbit) and was never really impressed with it however this beetle had a DSG and had decent acceleration. All in all it's a great car, but bring the R and I'm sold for sure.


----------



## kimilein (Feb 4, 2011)

Jedidub said:


> It was a 2.5 base model no turbos are in yet. I love it even the base model is a nice car I can't get over how large the car feels. Love the frameless doors makes the doors look awesome, the only gripe I had was with the suspension this thing has some serious body roll I'm sure that the turbo has better springs and sway bars. I actually was able to flog this thing a bit at a not so acceptable speed on the highway I took an off ramp in a hurry I could really feel the rear suspension step out due to the torsion beam the front tracked ok even with the severe body roll it hung in there in typical VW fashion. I've owned 1 VW with a 2.5 engine ('09 rabbit) and was never really impressed with it however this beetle had a DSG and had decent acceleration. All in all it's a great car, but bring the R and I'm sold for sure.


2.5s don't come with a DSG in any combination. It's just an Aisin 6-speed conventional automatic. Not a bad transmission, but it's not DSG.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Yep... 2.5L model is Aisin 6-sp Tippy. This engine is off my list. 

I also test drove the same set-up. In contrast to my '01, it's definitely sleeker looking and feels more comfortable. Can't tell how it would ride on rough surface since the test drive was on newly paved streets and freeway. However, I'm disappointed by the wind noise at 60 MPH. It's like VW didn't bother to fix this problem!!!

Also found out that leatherette is NOT available with the turbo... either fabric or leather. VW Sucks! :screwy:


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha!

Really? I drove the turbo base and ripped on it and it sounded amazing (engine) and the wind noise was more than tame compared to the sonata turbo i test drove days before (what a turd)


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

The Beetle turbo has a really nice sounding engine/exhaust note. Drove one today. Very growl-y. Only weirdness with The Beetle were the automatically adjusting up/down of the windows when opening/closing doors. Never been in a car that did that (My 2007 GTI does no such thing)


----------



## RidinRetro1973 (Jan 25, 2008)

> Only weirdness with The Beetle were the automatically adjusting up/down of the windows when opening/closing doors. Never been in a car that did


Thats because the Beetle doesn't have an upper window frame like your GTI does. When you open the door, the window drops slightly to clear the rubber seal along the pillar, and when you close the door, the window moves back up to make a tight seal. All VW's with just window panes(CC, Eos, New Beetle Convertible) do this when you open/close the door or lock/unlock it.


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Yep... 2.5L model is Aisin 6-sp Tippy. This engine is off my list.
> 
> I also test drove the same set-up. In contrast to my '01, it's definitely sleeker looking and feels more comfortable. Can't tell how it would ride on rough surface since the test drive was on newly paved streets and freeway. However, I'm disappointed by the wind noise at 60 MPH. It's like VW didn't bother to fix this problem!!!
> 
> Also found out that leatherette is NOT available with the turbo... either fabric or leather. VW Sucks! :screwy:


From 2012 Beetle ordering quide:

2.5L Beetle — Model Codes: 5C11S1, 5C11Z1, 5C11S3, 5C11Z3 
Includes Beetle features, plus: : 
5-speed manual transmission OR 6-speed automatic, body colored exterior mirror caps, front & rear floor mats, secondary glovebox, *V-Tex leatherette seating surfaces*, 6-way manual adjustable front seats w/ manual lumbar, heatable front seats, heated front washer nozzles, Bluetooth®, Media Device Interface w/ iPod® cable, 3 color adjustable ambient lighting


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

mico said:


> From 2012 Beetle ordering quide:
> 
> *2.5L Beetle* — Model Codes: 5C11S1, 5C11Z1, 5C11S3, 5C11Z3
> Includes Beetle features, plus: :
> 5-speed manual transmission OR 6-speed automatic, body colored exterior mirror caps, front & rear floor mats, secondary glovebox, *V-Tex leatherette seating surfaces*, 6-way manual adjustable front seats w/ manual lumbar, heatable front seats, heated front washer nozzles, Bluetooth®, Media Device Interface w/ iPod® cable, 3 color adjustable ambient lighting


"Also found out that leatherette is NOT available with the* turbo*... either fabric or leather."


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Not only has the US exported jobs but we have also exported basic reading comprehension to developing countries.


----------



## mico (May 1, 2007)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Not only has the US exported jobs but we have also exported basic reading comprehension to developing countries.


 Wow, tough crowd.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Just so you know... the Bug drivers are probably the friendliest VDubbers you'll find on the Vortex. 

And there's the Golfers and Jetta knights... them boys think they're men for no good reason!!!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Have a Toffee Brown on order.:thumbup:


----------

